# Restoring with an old backup image?



## TheMerk (Feb 26, 2001)

Hi all, 

I just removed the 2 250 drives from our TCD240 and put them to use in our Dual Tuner. I now realize that the backup of the TCD240 that I have is very old, like circa 4.01! If I restore it to the TCD240, will it upgrade to the current software, or should I just go the Instant Cake route?


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

Yes, it will upgrade. Note that 4.01 is not LBA48 aware. If you are using a drive that is greater than 137GB, don't expand when you restore the image. Let the TiVo upgrade first, then put the drive back in the PC and expand.


----------



## TheMerk (Feb 26, 2001)

Thanks!


----------

